# Audi A3 1.4TFSI Tinning Mods



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi 

I would like to know what the Tunning mods capabilities are on this model.

- Anyone done a remap? 
- Gearbox Remap?
- What wheels are we running 
- Exhaust systems

Anything that you have put on the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

